# Hello from sunny Wolverhampton



## Giuseppe R (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and to the TT in general. I am Italian therefore you may find typos, mistakes etc; hopefully there are no English teachers! I apologise in advance. 
A short abstract. I love classic cars. When I was in Italy I had 2 Land Rover Series (one SWB and one 109). I sold them when I moved to the UK for obvious reasons. Here I had first to learn how to drive on the wrong side (I know you would say that it is the right side and the rest of the world is wrong!). Then I bought two crap cars for me and my wife. Now it is time to go back and have fun with motor vehicles. My dream is a Jag XK8 but the running costs are too high. Another car that I have always liked is the TT. That is why I am here. I started to hunt a good car on Autotrader but I am inexperienced and in need of guidance. My budget is limited (max 5K). I do not love convertible cars. I was oriented towards a TT quattro 2002 with the 1.8 engine. I will greatly appreciate your advice in this regard.
Thank you

Giuseppe


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Giuseppe, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A jn UK now.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Giuseppe R (Oct 28, 2020)

Good afternoon Hoggy,

thank you for you useful advise. Is the bottomline "3.2 L, manual gearbox, FSH"?

Cheers

Giuseppe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Here are a couple of good posts worth reading through. These are written for anyone considering a TT and for new owners who may not be that familiar with some of the specific service issues -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1977653

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049


----------

